# Pro-Shop vs. Web



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bradymsu said:


> Thank you very much, Jay. PM sent. I'll take the bow into a local pro shop to get set up. This is the perfect answer.
> 
> Also, thanks to all of you for your suggestions and advice.


Brady- When you get that thing setup, you are going to be one happy camper. The Freedom cam is smmmmmmmooooooootttttthhhhh as buttah!!


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

bradymsu said:


> Thank you very much, Jay. PM sent. I'll take the bow into a local pro shop to get set up. This is the perfect answer.
> 
> Also, thanks to all of you for your suggestions and advice.


Your welcome Brady! As Michi said, the freedom cam is smoooooth! Combine that with a very generous 8" brace height and you have yourself a great starter bow! She's been good to me and has proven herself worthy six times now. Hopefully you will be able to add to that!

Jay


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

bradymsu said:


> Thank you very much, Jay. PM sent. I'll take the bow into a local pro shop to get set up. This is the perfect answer.
> 
> Also, thanks to all of you for your suggestions and advice.


Wow, nice offer. Now, all ya need is a place to hunt!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

When u get it set up lets see some pics! welcome to archery


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Riva said:


> Wow, nice offer. Now, all ya need is a place to hunt!


Thank you very much as well, Riva, for providing a place to hunt that certainly isn't lacking in deer or turkeys. This year, I'll bring the food including the ribs (which we'll let you prepare), a handle of V.O. and my own shells.

I hope to be able to extend the same generosity to new hunters in the future that both you and Jay have shown to me. Actually, that goes to all the hunters here who have taken the time to answer my various questions.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

bradymsu said:


> Thank you very much, Jay. PM sent. I'll take the bow into a local pro shop to get set up. This is the perfect answer.
> 
> Also, thanks to all of you for your suggestions and advice.


 
Brady I'm too a nature lefty. But when I started to consider my first bow a friend said to me just try to shoot right handed. I tried and with a little practice I got better than when I tried shooting left handed. Why, I'm not sure but I think beacuse I hadn't developed bad habits right handed (yet) as I really had nothing ingrained. Plus it gave me more options for upgrades and such in the future. Just something to consider before commiting. 

BTY You have a great opportunity with the bow offered to you. Good Luck.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

I went up to Muskegon County and met Jay (BuckRubnMI) this afternoon to take him up on his very generous offer of the Bowtech Justice. The bow is now in my local pro shop in Marshall getting a new string added along with some other adjustments & additions.

After heavily weighing the Whisker Biscuit vs. Hostage vs. Drop Away arrow rest arguments archived on this site and at Archery Talk, I've made a decision on my arrow rest and that is being installed as well. I pick the bow up on Sunday.

One thing I haven't decided on yet is the sights. I'm not all that fond of pin sights and peeps. I've read a lot of good things about the red dot scopes made by Oneida, but have a problem using scopes. I remember coming across an electronic sight that has a small window rather than a scope configuration that would be the solution to my scope issue, but I can't seem to find it now.

Off to the Deer & Turkey Show tomorrow.

Thanks again to everyone here, especially Jay and Riva. I'm envious of all of you who had parents & grandparents guiding you from an early age. I had that with fishing, but unfortunately not with hunting.


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

Your welcome again! In regards to the electronic sight you found, could it be the Summit hot dot you were thinking about?

I've never been a fan of peep sights. Tried many of them but always went back to a kisser button. I also use my nose touching the string as an anchor point as well as my index finger knuckle tucked behind my lower jaw bone below the ear on my release hand. It's all personnal preference and it will be something to play around with as you shoot the bow to see what is comfortable and consistent for you.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

You got a decent deal on abow and now supporting your local shop here in Michigan is even better for those that could use the customers these days...

As for buying a Bowtech online most dealers are not authorized to sell a new model onloine though they can sell their second brand that Bowtech makes like Diamond though it is a Bowtech it is not a true Bowtech... Like most have a dealer requirement and that sometimes means they can't sell online that keeps the dealers in business and they also limt how many dealers there are and some evn require a distance between each dealer so many are able to compare shop but that is why dealers are around they get some return business for them to stay open... Matthews and others have similar requirements. Though some can sell last years model many don't to be sure they meet the dealer contract rules they signed. And others have mention they have a set price they are to sell a bow at.

But the bow you are getting is not made in Michigan but at least you are getting it in Michigan...

Good Luck with your New Bow at least new to you. Archery is a great sport to get involved in even if it is just shooting some arrows...

Newaygo1


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

I got the bow back from the shop today, all set up with new string, cable, drop-away rest, stabilizer, sling, all but the sight which is coming through the mail. I am excited to have it home and tried some instinctive shooting since I don't have the sight yet, forgetting that my instinct is non-existent. 
The first two arrows hit the block a bit high but centered horizontally. The third shot drilled a hole through my heavy wood garage door up to the vanes. I realized the bow has a lot more power than I expected. I think I'll wait for the sight to come and move the target block in front of the firewood box instead.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

bradymsu said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma that I would like your thoughts on. I will be buying my first bow over the next couple of weeks. I would like to spend between $500-$700 for a complete, out-the-door, ready to hunt bow including the sight, rest, quiver, arrows, etc. Naturally, I would also like to get the most for the money I'm spending.
> 
> Several years ago, I worked a second job at a scuba retailer. The scuba diving industry strongly pushes divers to purchase their gear from a local scuba retailer rather than on the web. They often argue that a local store will provide a better fit or a better warranty even though in reality there is little to justify the significantly greater cost (often 20%+) of buying from a local shop rather than the internet. Often we would have customers come in to try on gear and then later buy the same gear over the internet. I didn't blame them. The majority of experienced divers were buying their gear off the internet.
> 
> ...


ive been into bowhunting for about 18 years.i really dont need the pro shops advice.
that being said i would never buy a bow anywhere but a small local shop.last i checked the internet cant measure your draw.you cant feel the bow over the internet.
but you can go to the local shop,try on everything then give them the finger as you order from the web.
then you can use the small local shop to do your mantinence.at a cheap internet price of course.
get ahold of howard at hog wild in belleville.buy local.screw the internet.


----------

